# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Akel 10 [Ali Riza Deniz, Ευάγγελος]

## Leo

Για να δούμε εδώ ποιος θυμάται αυτήν την παντόφλα που το τωρίνο όνομα της είναι ALI RIZAN DENIZ.

DSCN4105alirizandeniz.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

Ειναι σιγουρα το πρωην ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΑΠΟ ριο-αντιρριο
DSCN2289.JPG

----------


## Leo

Είσαι μάγκας και σωστός! Μπράβο σου!!!!!
Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην πόλη _Tekirdağ_ (αρχαία Ραιδεστός) της Τουρκίας στην θάλλασα του Μαρμαρά.

----------


## pantelis2009

΄'Εχουμε γεμίσει τα μήκη & πλάτη της υφηλίου με παντόφλες. Μπράβο μας. Υπέροχη φωτο LEO. :Wink:

----------


## fotismihos

> Για να δούμε εδώ ποιος θυμάται αυτήν την παντόφλα που το τωρίνο όνομα της είναι ALI RIZAN DENIZ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83312


ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ...

----------


## CORFU

ψαχνωνταs στο διαδυκτιο ανακαληψα οτι το πλοιο ειχε ενα ατυχημα στιs 24/11/10 
32811.jpg

32812.jpg

32824.jpg

32825.jpg

32826.jpg
πηγη:www.denizhaber.com

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάει το Ευάγγελος. Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση φίλε CORFU :Wink: .
Επείσης έμαθα ότι ατύχημα είχε και το Καπετάν Βαγγέλης.

----------


## CORFU

να και ενα video
http://webtv.hurriyet.com.tr/categor...id=2&vid=11462

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε CORFU. Το έσκισε το πλοίο  ο Τούρκος. ¶ραγε λέει τί έγινε;;;

----------


## CORFU

oταν μαθω Τουρκικα θα σου πω:grin::grin::grin:

----------


## pantelis2009

Γύρισες κεφάτος, άρα πέρασες ωραία. :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Το πλοίο λόγο των καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή έσπασε κάβους και ξέσυρε στα αριστερά πάνω στα βράχια.Κοπάναγε αρκετή ώρα με συνέπεια το σκίσιμο που φαίνεται στο βίντεο όπου και πλέον πήρε νερά και μπάταρε.*

----------


## dimitris10

> oταν μαθω Τουρκικα θα σου πω:grin::grin::grin:


εγω μονο το tamam καταλαβα που σημαινει ενταξη ή κατι τετοιο. :Wink:

----------


## paxman

> Για να δούμε εδώ ποιος θυμάται αυτήν την παντόφλα που το τωρίνο όνομα της είναι ALI RIZAN DENIZ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114527


 ειναι το ε/γ ο/γ ευαγγελος απο την γραμμη ριου-αντιρριου πουληθηκε σε τουρκους τον μαρτη του 2008 με 2 SKL τουμπαριστες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ψαχνωνταs στο διαδυκτιο ανακαληψα οτι το πλοιο ειχε ενα ατυχημα στιs 24/11/10 
> πηγη:www.denizhaber.com


Το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πιά, αφού μετά από το ατύχημα τον Νοέμβρη του 2010 βγήκε "Total Loss" και σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται πλέον ως "Dead".

Χαρακτηριστική φιγούρα του Ρίου, είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1974_ στο Πέραμα στο ναυπηγείο "ΝΑΥΣ" - Αφοι Φιλίππου με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4706_ και έφερε _ΙΜΟ 7364819_. Διεγράφει από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Μάρτιο 2007_ όταν πουλήθηκε στην Τουρκία και μετονομάστηκε σε _ALI RIZA DENIZ_. Στο ταξίδι του τότε από την Πάτρα προς την γείτονα χώρα είχε και πάλι ένα ατύχημα, όταν είχε προσαράξει (14-04-2007) στον όρμο Λεγρενών του Σουνίου.

----------


## SteliosK

Εspresso Venezia για δες πως εμφανίζεται τώρα  :Confused: 

Akel 10.jpg

και μίας που ο σύνδεσμος του CORFU δεν λειτουργεί ας δούμε το βίντεο από τον παρακάτω.
http://webtv.hurriyet.com.tr/2/11462...o-gemisi-batti

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετικά αγαπητέ φίλε, εξαιρετικά !!! Πολύ καλή ανακάλυψη !!!

Ανακαλώ πάραυτα την έκφραση "Το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πιά" που είχα γράψει πριν ένα περίπου χρόνο (μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε..... κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.). Σαφώς και το πλοίο συνεχίζει να υπάρχει, και μετά την ανακάλυψη σου και ολίγον δικό μου ψάξιμο μπορούμε να το δούμε και σε σύγχρονη φωτό από την Σμύρνη (όπου κατοικοεδρεύει η νέα του πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία) επισκευασμένο και μετασκευασμένο ως _AKEL 10_.

AKEL.jpg

Όπως βλέπουμε και στο equasis ως τύπος του πλοίου αναφέρεται πλέον το _"Fish Factory Ship"_ και ανήκει στην ιχθυοκομική εταιρεία _Agromey_ (περισσότερα _εδώ_).

Τέλος όσον αφορά το γιατί στις βάσεις δεδομένων -μετά από το συμβάν με τις πολύ σοβαρές ζημιές που έπαθε- εμφανιζόταν ως _"Dead"_, στο δε equasis μάλιστα ως _"Status of ship : Total Loss (since 24-11-2010)"_ ενώ το πλοίο συνέχιζε να υπάρχει, αυτό που μπορώ να πιθανολογήσω είναι ότι μετά το ατύχημα το πλοίο παρέμεινε εγκατελειμένο και παροπλισμένο σε κάποια ακτή ή ναυπηγείο της Τουρκίας, και αργότερα αγοράστηκε από την νέα του εταιρεία σε πολύ καλή τιμή, έως και τιμή scrap. Σε αυτή την υπόθεση συνηγορεί και το γεγονός ότι ενώ το ατύχημα είχε συμβεί στο πλοίο τον Νοέμβριο του 2010, αγοράστηκε από την Agromey τον Αύγουστο του 2012. Στο equasis μάλιστα αναφέρεται ως "In service since 09/08/2012" και όχι "since 1974" όπως θα ήταν και το πιό λογικό.

----------


## CORFU

ΑΘΑΝΑΤΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ,,,

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ_ σε μία σπάνια φωτό από τον Οκτώβριο του _1984_, στην πρώτη του μορφή, προ μετασκευής και διαπλάτυνσης.

ShipSpotting.com

© simonwp

Να προσθέσουμε ότι αδελφά του πλοία υπήρξαν τα ΣΧΟΙΠΑΝΤΑΣ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΥ, επίσης κατασκευασμένα όπως και το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ (1974) στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣ Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα το 1973 και 1974 αντίστοιχα, και το ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ κατασκευασμένο το 1973 στο ναυπηγείο Καμίτση στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού πρώτα αποκαταστήσουμε το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ (στο οποίο δεν δουλεύει το link της σπάνιας προ μετασκευής φωτό) _παραθέτοντας το και πάλι_, ας πάμε ένα μακρινό ταξίδι στο παρελθόν για να δούμε το πλοίο έν έτει _1988-1989_ στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα, όταν δεχόταν την μετασκευή επιμήκυνσης και διαπλάτυνσης.

Από το μοναδικό αρχείο του καλού φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή.

03.jpg__04.jpg__05.jpg

----------


## sotiris97

http://www.shipspotting.com/photos/m.../7/2573722.jpg
Άλλη μια του 84' από το shipspotting λογικά κάνει προσγυαλωση  στο Ακταιο...

----------

